# Lodz Open 2011



## antros (Feb 11, 2011)

ŁÓDŹ OPEN 2011
12.02.2011






Site: http://antros.ovh.org/cubing/lo11/
Live scores: http://speedcubinglive.com/
ENJOY!


----------



## plechoss (Feb 12, 2011)

8.66 single, 9.95 avg by me  also, 16.10 oh avg ER


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 12, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.66 single, 9.95 avg by me  also, 16.10 oh avg ER


Morten got 15.40 ER avg earlier. Not sure who got it first though...


----------



## plechoss (Feb 12, 2011)

:/


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 12, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Morten got 15.40 ER avg earlier. Not sure who got it first though...


 
morten did.


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry plechoss 
At least you got sub10!


----------



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2011)

2.72 and 2.88 pyraminx singles by some random 8+ avg people?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 12, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.66 single, 9.95 avg by me  also, 16.10 oh avg ER


 
Wooohoooooooo sub 10 avrg..... Congratulation dear <3 next competition sub 15 avrg OH.... keep on fire dear.

@ Morten... Congratulations,* you did it! *  

I Love you both!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

This year, I'm nominating Crazycubemom for nicest forum member.
AND YOU WILL TOO.


----------



## Brunito (Feb 13, 2011)

do you guys have the scrambles??? for the two 2s singles??


----------



## antros (Feb 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> 2.72 and 2.88 pyraminx singles by some random 8+ avg people?


low 7 avg people , Jakub is fortunate to good singels (12.5 in sq1 and other much better than his average)


Brunito said:


> do you guys have the scrambles??? for the two 2s singles??


no, but Tomasz have one in head (4 from final), this is 6 or 7 moves (no tip), easy sub WR


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 16, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> This year, I'm nominating Crazycubemom for nicest forum member.
> AND YOU WILL TOO.


 

Thank you Webboy, I'm ONLY kind to the people who are kind to me ( incld you of course heheheeh)


----------

